# yellow catfish?



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

My friend and I have been catching these small cat fish on the chagrin and are a yellow color. I was wondering if anyone knew what type of cats these are? We also cought two catfish out of stump lake at punderson that had a sharp bone sticking out of each side. Dose anyone have any ideal what these are?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

They both sound like yellow belly catfish, or bullheads.


----------



## CW03 (Apr 9, 2004)

The "yellow" catfish in question might be a yellow/brown bullhead, which are part of the catfish family, but aren't technically considered catfish. Did these yellow catfish have a round tail instead of a forked tailed found on the channel and blue catfish?


----------

